# Full Uniform?



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Just asking for a little clarification and sorry if this has been asked before but I searched and found nothing to satisfy my question. When getting pulled over while driving, when the cop approaches the car, is he/she required to wear their hat as part of full uniform? And is lack of a hat means for appealing a ticket?


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

you hafta be kidding me.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

sugatooth9 said:


> And is lack of a hat means for appealing a ticket?


It certainly is; be sure to appeal that one, but also make sure you get the uniform regulations of the police department which issued the citation.

You'll probably have to make a public records request which costs a few dollars, but it will be way less than the fine on the ticket, plus no insurance surcharge.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

i reallly feel that is kind of silly...... why not just avoid getting the ticket? instead, because of your actions, you want to get out of it by trying to make a cop look bad. GFY!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Hey chc28, shouldnt you be out on patrol.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

riding the pine tonight........ what are you doing?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

sugatooth9 said:


> Just asking for a little clarification and sorry if this has been asked before but I searched and found nothing to satisfy my question. When getting pulled over while driving, when the cop approaches the car, is he/she required to wear their hat as part of full uniform? And is lack of a hat means for appealing a ticket?


Are you serious or is this a joke? If it's a real question, you have bigger problems to worry about then whether the officer who stopped you is wearing his hat. Like maybe making sure you are wearing your helmet like the doctor told you to...inch:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Delta and Wolfman for you responses.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

You sir, are an assclown. Gil, can you get out that assclown graphic?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Right Jon.

The 2008 "Sugatoofy Award" goes to no other than: sugatooth9
 Congratulations Assclown!*


----------

